# Processing Time - Sponsored Tourist Visa



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hello.

Has anyone here applied for this visa (600) for family to visit as tourists. If so, how long did it take for your visa to be granted?

Online it shows 6 weeks... or has it been sooner than that?

I lodged my brother and nephew's application yesterday (online via ImmiAccount)) but have already bought air tickets as they were on sale. Now I'm a tiny bit worried that their visas won't be out by departure date of 30 Apr.

Please advise... 

Thanks.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CJ2807 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Has anyone here applied for this visa (600) for family to visit as tourists. If so, how long did it take for your visa to be granted?
> 
> ...


Depends on what country they are applying from as to how long it will take.
April 30 is only around 5 weeks so you will be cutting it fine.
On the website they usually warn you not to make any travel arrangements until the visa is granted.


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks, Steve. Got used to the "easy" application for family members who previously applied for visas (but non-sponsored). Hopefully it is granted before 30 Apr.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CJ2807 said:


> Thanks, Steve. Got used to the "easy" application for family members who previously applied for visas (but non-sponsored). Hopefully it is granted before 30 Apr.


Hope so Good luck


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

The case officer only asked to resend copies of our birth and marriage certificates as proof of relationship and also proof of school enrollment of my nephew.

Phew. 

For reference of those who may have similar query in the future.

Visa - Tourist Family Sponsored (600)
Lodged online via immiAccount
Lodge date : 25 March 2015
Grant date : 7 April 2015
*processed over Easter break*

 Yay!!!


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

CJ2807 said:


> The case officer only asked to resend copies of our birth and marriage certificates as proof of relationship and also proof of school enrollment of my nephew.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## kunalbali (Apr 9, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> The case officer only asked to resend copies of our birth and marriage certificates as proof of relationship and also proof of school enrollment of my nephew.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> ...


Hi congrats on your visa..my logged date isshowing 25th march 2015 online on immi account..and still showing in progress.


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

kunalbali said:


> Hi congrats on your visa..my logged date isshowing 25th march 2015 online on immi account..and still showing in progress.


Hi.
How was your visa application? I lodge my husband Tourist visa under sponsored family stream last March 17, and I haven't heard anything from the immig as of today. I did submit the application online.


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> The case officer only asked to resend copies of our birth and marriage certificates as proof of relationship and also proof of school enrollment of my nephew.
> 
> Phew.
> 
> ...


Hi, Great news about your visa grant? But where about in Australia you're located and from what country is you nephew from?


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> Hi, Great news about your visa grant? But where about in Australia you're located and from what country is you nephew from?


Hello. I'm in Melbourne and my bro and nephew are from the Philippines.


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> Hello. I'm in Melbourne and my bro and nephew are from the Philippines.


Hi husband is from Philippines, and Im from Perth, I think the processing time depends on sponsor location, I submit an online application 17 of March and still no news yet. This is the 5th week now. I call immig and told me it was process in Brisbane office.


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

Kamusta?  

Is it Tourist Visa - Family Sponsored or a different type of visa? Mine was processed in Sydney. 

If it's the same visa type, it could be per sponsor's location. But if it's a different visa, it could be based on visa type.

As mentioned above, mine was processed in a week. 

Good luck!


----------



## joy_ramal (Apr 20, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> Kamusta?
> 
> Is it Tourist Visa - Family Sponsored or a different type of visa? Mine was processed in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Hello.

Yup same visa type, Family Sponsored Visa 600. Process in Brisbane Office.

Hopefully I get news this week, finger crossed.


----------



## CJ2807 (Mar 25, 2015)

joy_ramal said:


> Hello.
> 
> Yup same visa type, Family Sponsored Visa 600. Process in Brisbane Office.
> 
> Hopefully I get news this week, finger crossed.


Oh. Well, online they commit to 6 weeks processing so I do hope you receive the grant soon!


----------



## Tigerali (Feb 24, 2015)

CJ2807 said:


> Kamusta?
> 
> Is it Tourist Visa - Family Sponsored or a different type of visa? Mine was processed in Sydney.
> 
> ...


Not certain though bUt i agree sydney ones are quicker in processing, ours was also granted too soon 1 day


----------

